# Secadora Whirpool 220 a 110v



## JesusPJ (Ene 23, 2020)

Tengo una secadora Whirpool WED4800XQ3 Es de 220v , es posible conectarla a 110v? vi un tema que en algunos casos si es posible, quisiera me ayudaran, para ver si es posible en esta secadora. Saludos

120/208v 24a 60hz
120/240v 26a 60hz


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2020)

Si, posiblemente , fijate que tiene que tener un acceso trasero en donde cambias la configuración.


----------



## JesusPJ (Ene 23, 2020)

A ok, ojala alguien me pueda confirmar si es posible, aqui adjunto unas imagenes de las conecciones que trae.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2020)

Realmente esas imagenes no me aportan nada.

Podés identificar las 2 fases y el neutro en la borna ?


----------



## Alaen (Ene 23, 2020)

Ese equipo es autovoltaje....solo tienes que poner la 110v 
vienen con fuentes conmutadas que trabajan con 220volts o 110 volts directamente antes traian un selector manual 
pero si no fuera autovoltaje detras donde sale el cable de la corriente tiene una tapa donde se accede a las conecciones. entonces sube una foto de esa parte que viene siendo parecida a esta:


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2020)

Alaen dijo:


> Ese equipo es autovoltaje....solo tienes que poner la 110v
> vienen con fuentes conmutadas que trabajan con 220volts o 110 volts directamente antes traian un selector manual
> pero si no fuera autovoltaje detras donde sale el cable de la corriente tiene una tapa donde se accede a las conecciones. entonces sube una foto de esa parte que viene siendo parecida a esta:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186063




No es automatico, es bifasico, para hacerlo andar a 110v hay que hacer un puente entre L1 y L2  ahi conectar una fase y el neutro


----------



## JesusPJ (Ene 24, 2020)

Alaen dijo:


> Ese equipo es autovoltaje....solo tienes que poner la 110v
> vienen con fuentes conmutadas que trabajan con 220volts o 110 volts directamente antes traian un selector manual
> pero si no fuera autovoltaje detras donde sale el cable de la corriente tiene una tapa donde se accede a las conecciones. entonces sube una foto de esa parte que viene siendo parecida a esta:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186063



Ya veo, lo voy a checar. Muchas gracias


capitanp dijo:


> No es automatico, es bifasico, para hacerlo andar a 110v hay que hacer un puente entre L1 y L2  ahi conectar una fase y el neutro



Es lo que necesitaba saber, si se podia funcionar con un puente entre L1 y L2 para conectarlo a 110. Gracias


----------



## Alaen (Ene 24, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> No es automatico


de alli que aclarara tambien esto:*pero si no fuera autovoltaje detras donde sale el cable de la corriente tiene una tapa donde se accede a las conecciones. *


----------



## Crile (Ago 2, 2021)

Alaen dijo:


> Ese equipo es autovoltaje....solo tienes que poner la 110v
> vienen con fuentes conmutadas que trabajan con 220volts o 110 volts directamente antes traian un selector manual
> pero si no fuera autovoltaje detras donde sale el cable de la corriente tiene una tapa donde se accede a las conecciones. entonces sube una foto de esa parte que viene siendo parecida a esta:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186063


Hola foro, son nueva por aquí y me encantaría tenen los conocimientos que todos uds tienen pero la electrónica es una complicación para mi. Mi pregunta es la misma que la de Jesus pero necesito conectarla a 220v. La compré en USA y me la traje a Uruguay. Aguardo la ayuda que puedan brindarme. Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2021)

Alguna foto de la regleta de conexiones ? Nada ?


----------



## Crile (Ago 3, 2021)

Gracias por tu interés @DOSMETROS. Ubiqué información que puede ser útil.... eso espero. Te comento que es muy importante saber que en Uruguay tenemos 220v monofásica.


----------



## sebsjata (Ago 3, 2021)

esa lavadora funciona con fase partida, 110v-0-110v, los 220v los toma para la secadora, la resistencia, pero los motores funcionan a 110v


----------



## Crile (Ago 4, 2021)

Entiendo, puede funcionar con un transformador? yo tengo uno pero no se si es suficiente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2021)

Informarse de la potencia de la secadora y de la potencia del transformador , debe ser algo superior el transformador. 

ST-3000 indica el modelo y no la potencia , leer atrás en letras chicas.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 4, 2021)

Uruguay tiene 3x220vca


----------



## Crile (Ago 4, 2021)

el transformador dice ac-3000w y la potencia de la secadora no son esos 24A que dice en la foto? Que no se cuantos watts son


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2021)

Por la información de la foto andaría con 220 V !


----------

